
From the Facebook Blog - raghus
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=13245367130
======
rantfoil
Interesting -- sounds like facebook is taking cues from friendfeed.

Suggestion - make the subject on posts like this more specific to what is in
the content, e.g. Facebook Minifeed adds better import feature.

------
raghus
Gotta love that first line: "Chances are, you use parts of the Internet that
aren't Facebook"

